# Ji Han Jae..Old School Video.



## Paul B (May 29, 2007)

I figured some a ya's would enjoy this. 






Watch your ears..the music's a tad much.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the clip.


----------



## JBrainard (May 29, 2007)

Those were some pretty bitchin' take downs. Wouldn't want to be on the recieving end of some of those...


----------



## Master K (May 30, 2007)

That was pretty cool to watch.  Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 2, 2007)

Very cool to see how our art have evolved!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 2, 2007)

Am I correct to assume that the man performing most of the techniques to be Ji Han Jae?

Thanks for the post.


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 3, 2007)

cool stuff


----------



## Paul B (Jun 4, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> Am I correct to assume that the man performing most of the techniques to be Ji Han Jae?
> 
> Thanks for the post.


 
Ya Skip, and no prob.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2007)

Great stuff.  I will add another one in a sec.

Matt


----------



## bdparsons (Dec 31, 2007)

Old school is right. I'm privileged to have GM Ji Han Jae's signature on my 1st Dan certificate, Korea Hapkido Association, 1977.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------

